# Looking for long-term RP Partners



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey, guys, it's Whisper
I'm looking for people who are willing to be long-term RP Partners. I'm always interested in RPing with someone. However, I do have some rules.

1.) You must have High School literacy or above 
2.) You have to be active more than once a week
3.) You must be over the age of 18

Things I won't do:
1.) Fetish
2.) Vore
3.) Babyfur
4.) MLP (sorry guys)
5.) Heavy Erotic RPs 

I do have a discord, skype, or Twitter. Pick your poison :3
Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey, LW! If you're willing to take on a RP buddy who's not into NSFW at all, I'm always up for telling a story.  Send me a note anytime if you'd like more details!


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 20, 2018)

What RP do you want specifically


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 21, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> What RP do you want specifically


Any RP. I'm down for something new and intersting.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm down for an RP. as long as i can use my magic.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 26, 2018)

aight


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 3, 2018)

w8, u look familiar...... o, right.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (May 3, 2018)

I love familiar to everyone


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: The Ludwig Theatre - RP Area


----------

